# Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]



## zeKieranator (Oct 9, 2010)

*Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

All PMs should have been sent. If you did not receive one, or received more than one, please notify me.

_The sun sets on the region of Isshu.

Each of the citizens returns home, eager to rest. But little do they know that some of those among them will be following their own schedule tonight..._

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

_As the dawn breaks, the Pokémon of Isshu wake, to gather into Hiun City, were they witness a sight that will change their lives.

As they come together, they notice the body of *Flora*, who's throat had been cut by four long scrapes. Lying next to her is *Jack_the_PumpkinKing*, who has had their heart cut out and laid beside him. The two were dreadful enough, but worse was to come._

Flora is dead. She was *innocent*.
Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was *innocent*.

_On the other side of town, *Worst Username Ever* is found, lying face down on the street, with a huge hole eaten out through her stomach._

Worst Username Ever is dead. She was *innocent*.

48 hours to discuss.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Does the Flavor Text mean anything?


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Good god those deaths are descriptive.

And three innocents dead really sucks. =/ Lovers and a mafia/vigilante kill? I don't know. Secret roles really make things hard o-o

But yes, I would also like to know if flavor text means anything.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Yes, the flavor text will help for every kill.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

This is bad. If we don't lynch anyone, then we are basically giving the mafia free kills. If we do lynch, we probably still have a good chance of hitting an innocent. If the flavor text is anything to rely on, it probably wasn't a healer clash. I'm thinking lovers, revenge kill, vigilante, and two mafia factions could all be good ideas as to what happened. But I don't know, this is my first Mafia game. I don't want to lynch, but three innocent kills?! And a roleclaim after so many kills could prove useful, but give the mafia more people to kill in the night. 
Very Confusing...

Edit: It seems that I was post ninja'd. So the flavor text is useful. Hmm. Probably not a healer clash, then.
Even more confusing. Hmm...


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Well, we can probably say that Jack was killed by something like Kirikizan. And Flora, maybe Wargle would've caused the four scratches with talons...

WUE, I have no idea, though.


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

But flavor text can't help much with secret roles. It helps a lot with known roles, but we have no idea whether the vigilante has talons or the mafia uses flamethrower. So who do we lynch? I do think we should get going.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Well, it at least helps us identify which pokémon are in the game, and maybe to make connections in later rounds. But seriously, I have no idea who to lynch...Maybe someone? Seriously, I'm starting to see why people dislike the first day. We'll just have to get a random vote going, I guess.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Hmmm....it looks like lovers and a vilgilante kill. I think a randilynch will be a good idea....but who?


----------



## .... (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I'm thinking one was a mafia kill, they had a lover, and the other was vig.

I'm all for randlynch.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Random Number Generator says Psymon...


----------



## Mai (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

_Well,_ he hasn't posted yet. Zora, moon-panther, St. Christopher, and werefish5 haven't either. Did I miss any?


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I don't know about randylynch... at least it's fair, though. 
I'll decide what to do when and if a bandwagon starts.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I do think that it would be best to go with a randylynch, but we can't be sure that anyone who goes to a rng won't tamper with the results, so there's still the question of who we _can_ trust.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

You have my trust. I got 4/11 on the RNG, and Psymon is the fourth player on the list who is still alive...

Personally, though, I just have this feeling that that's not the right choice.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I know this might not be the right choice....but I choose *St. Christopher.*. I know there is no true reason....but it's just this vibe I'm getting. Plus, he hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Dave Strider (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Woah what. Don't lynch me please. D: The only reason I haven't posted is I don't really have anything to add. I'll post more if you need me to but, please, just don't lynch me. D:


----------



## Superbird (Oct 10, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

It's okay, Psymon. The RNG just doesn't like you.

@Flareth: I'll second that as the deadline gets nearer, but if any evidence turns up, then I'll go for that instead.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I will *abstain*. There is just too little evidence to lynch, and besides, the coin flip said so.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

Just in time!

So, since we have an equal vote on each side (1 for abstain, one for St. Christopher), the next person to vote will decide the final outcome.


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

I suppose I'll have to go for *St. Cristopher*, if only because the other option would mean letting 3 innocent deaths go free.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 1]*

The light of day passed beyond the horizon, as the group eventually decided on a target.

They were pushed forward towards the center of the square, and stood back as a wall of flame surrounded the rest of the area.

Only afterwards do they discover the truth of his alignment.

*St. Christopher* is dead. He was *innocent*.

24 hours for night actions.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

_The dawn breaks on the region.

As the citizens awake, they find a sign of hope - and of despair.

In the center of the city is the body of one *Zora of Termina*, face down with another four claw marks across the throat. They are at first scared, but then discover her past._

Zora of Termina is dead. She was *Mafia*.

_However, their relief fades at the discovery of a second body, found down one of the alleys. The head was missing, eaten off._

Flareth is dead. She was *innocent*.

You have somewhere resembling 48 hours to discuss.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

....Holy mother-...um...anyone think it may have been a lucky Vig, then a lover suicide?


----------



## Superbird (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

Same two killers as last time. Meaning the blade thing (ALWAYS makes four claw marks) was the lucky vigilante and the eating thing (eats some part of the body) is probably mafia. For this reason, since it was the same kinds of kills as last night, I doubt the lovers have died yet. Problem is...What eats these things?

Anyway, that's what I think it was. It doesn't look like either of them was a lover kill. And Moon-Panther, I agree with lucky vig, but a lover seems too unlikely. You can't commit suicide by eating your own head off...[size=-3]Unless you're Mawile...[/size]


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

I agree that these were probably vigilante and mafia kills, which, nonetheless, leaves us with the problem of who to lynch. As of yet, no one has said anything suspitious, but I feel that not lynching gives the mafia a free kill. I suggest we try the randylynch again, though it does leave the same problem as before.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

..good GOD
eaten heads = horrible images

Um, okay, so we got a lucky vig kill, and a mafia kill.
Plus we know which is which by flavor text.
So...I really have nothing to add. o-o


----------



## .... (Oct 13, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

...well then.

Gah, I suck at this stuff.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

I have instincts. They tell me Mawile. And Littlestream.

Though I have no idea if they're right or not. 

I SWEAR I'm not mafia.


----------



## .... (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 1]*

Something tells me moon-panther's innocent, after hours of laborious work.


----------



## .... (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Also, dragonair is mafia, by the way.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Mawile: So you're the inspector?


----------



## .... (Oct 14, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Yes.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Allright. I apologize for premature accusation. It's just that I felt like you were something...And If you're killed tonight, all will not be in vain.

*Lynch Dragonair..?*


----------



## .... (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Okay.

*Lynch dragonair.*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Lynch *dragonair*, I guess. o-o


----------



## Mai (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

Really? It seems kind of suspicious. If I was inspector, then I don't think it would be smart to reveal myself on day two. It'd be best to just accuse me and subtly try to get me lynched. It might've worked that way. I don't think you're inspector. *Lynch Mawile.*


----------



## Superbird (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

I'll check tonight.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [DAY 2]*

The sun sets, and with it, a new death.

As the Isshuans convene in the city square, they eventually decide on a target. They stand back, as a giant thunderbolt strikes down.

dragonair is dead. She? was *mafia*.

24 hours to send in night actions.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [NIGHT 2]*

_The day dawns, and with it, the greatest surprise of all.

The citizens convene in the town square to find... nothing. Absolutely nothing.

The night was a peaceful one._

*No one has died.*

48 hours to discuss.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

...Huh. That's pleasant. Maybe we got a lucky Medic out there.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

SWEET! Or, the medic knew who to heal. I'd think they'd try Mawile, but...

So Mawile, who'd ya check?


----------



## .... (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

I confirmed that Superbird is innocent.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

No, I'm you. But that's another story. Moon-Panther is innocent. And I think we should lynch, which leaves us with the following options:

Psymon
Maniac Fame
Littlestream
werefish5

Any arguments with this?


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

I wouldn't like being lynched, so I think I'll go ahead and roleclaim. I'm one of the fishing brothers. The other person is someone who has been confirmed as innocent, and can verify for me if they choose to do so.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

Littlestream
Maniac Fame
Psymon.

Okay, I'll follow suit and roleclaim here. I was Zoroark, and last night I copied Mawile and inspected Moon-panther while Mawile apparently inspected me. Moon-panther is innocent, but that left you four, now three, because I believe you. We've got one lynch tonight...let's make it a good one. 

Personally, I think Psymon is innocent. Mawile, could you check that tonight? If Littlestream and Maniac Fame don't defend themselves, I'm lynching one of them. So, come out!


----------



## .... (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

I'll check it.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

I guess I'll roleclaim too. I'm the healer. I healed Psymon on night one, Superbird on night two, and I healed Mawile last night. I also can tell you that there is another healer.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

Moon-panther: What role are you?

And if Maniac Fame doesn't defend him/herself, I'm voting for him/her.


----------



## Superbird (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

Starting it off now. Who wants to follow?

*Maniac Fame*


----------



## werefish5 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

I don't see why not. *Maniac Fame*.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

I guess I'll vote to *lynch Manic Fame*.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

The evening lies ahead, but first, an important task is to be carried out.

After many suspicions and revelations, a target is chosen, pushed to the middle of the city square as the others watch as a blizzard comes down on him, freezing him solid.

The war was over.

Manic Fame is dead. He was *mafia*.


----------



## zeKieranator (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [Day 3]*

Roles:

Flareth (Reparudasu/Vigilante)
St. Christopher (Gochiruzeru/Healer)
Worst Username Ever (Shibirudon/Terrorist)
Zora of Termina (Monozu/Mafia Recruit)
Psymon (Hihidaruma/Alien)
Superbird (Zoroark/Channeler)
dragonair (Jiheddo/Mafia Second-in-Command)
Flora (Dasutodasu/Role-Blocker) (lover partner)
Manic Fame (Sazandora/Mafia Leader)
Mawile (Musharna/Inspector)
Jack_the_PumpkinKing (Mamanbou/Lover) (lover partner)
werefish5 (Dageki/Fishing Brother 2)
Littlestream (Rankurusu/Healer)
moon-panther (Nageki/Fishing Brother 1)

Night Action Log:

NIGHT 0
Littlestream heals Psymon
Mawile inspects moon-panther
Flareth kills Flora and Ashes
Jack_the_PumpkinKing partners with Flora and Ashes
Flora and Ashes role-blocks St. Christopher
Manic Fame kills Worst Username Ever
moon-panther revenge targets Psymon

NIGHT 1
Flareth kills Zora of Termina
Mawile inspects dragonair
Manic Fame kills Flareth
Littlestream heals Superbird

NIGHT 2
Littlestream heals Mawile
moon-panther revenge targets Littlestream
Superbird transforms into Mawile
Mawile inspects Superbird
Superbird inspects moon-panther


----------



## Flora (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

...what. I roleblocked a healer. WOW FAIL


----------



## Superbird (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Woohoo!


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

...First of all, why wasn't I alerted to who else was Mafia? Isn't that what's supposed to happen?
Manic and I talk all the time. We coulda had this won!

Second, a slit throat? That's it?
You all should know by now that I prefer a nausea-inducingly gorey death.


----------



## Mai (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Pssst yeah zeKieranator why was that? I asked you myself but that was like the day I got lynched. >/

And why didn't you alert the others? If you forgot, then why not tell the others? Or was it only Zora and I who were excluded. Oh well.


----------



## RavenMarkku (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

god you guys suck you can't spell my name right D:


----------



## Superbird (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Black and White Pokémafia [INNOCENTS WIN]*

Oh *MANIC* Fame. I thought it was Mani*a*c Fame.


----------

